# Burning the back of my head....



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

International Field Archery Association

National Archery Association 

Both have field events with slightly different rules than the NFAA.

There is some overlapping of membership (shooting) rights but primarily field archery as it is practiced in the U.S.A is governed by the NFAA.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Can you explain the "overlapping" of membership.......Does it mean that they share the same bylaws but they differ depending on who is putting on the shoot?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> Can you explain the "overlapping" of membership.......Does it mean that they share the same bylaws but they differ depending on who is putting on the shoot?


No they do not share any bylaws...

Depending on the event if you are a member of any one of the organizations you may I repeat MAY be allowed to compete for the prize in the other organizations. Or you MAY only be allow to shoot as a guest (no prizes)... 

Each is seperate from the others organization, but each offer limited cross over for competition.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

ahh....I get it. So if I focus on the Rules and Regs of NFAA, I MAY be covered to participate in the other sanctioned events depending on what I want to shoot or what event is taking place.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> ahh....I get it. So if I focus on the Rules and Regs of NFAA, I MAY be covered to participate in the other sanctioned events depending on what I want to shoot or what event is taking place.


Each organization has it's own rules, in most cases they are close but not exactly the same...

There is plenty of information and each organization has a web site with the rules of competition available...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Each organization has it's own rules, in most cases they are close but not exactly the same...
> 
> There is plenty of information and each organization has a web site with the rules of competition available...


Got em bookmarked. Thanks!!!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

itchyfinger said:


> Ok My biggest question about field.......
> 
> Does the NFAA govern all events in field? No I really want to aggresively engage in field and spots. Do you have to be a member of NFAA to attend sanctioned events? No, you can shoot as a guest, but not receive any awards. The only exception being a WAF event, which is not exactly an NFAA event. If the NFAA is not the only governing body in field who are the others and what do they cover?


see above...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

target1 said:


> see above...


I joined the NFAA yesterday! Next week I will send my registration for vegas. :tongue: Thanks!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I shoot the nfaa shoots with no dress code but i wear slacks.

But i also shoot some naa shoots and they have a dress code.

But for the most part i wear the same to the naa shoots as i do to the nfaa shoots which is blue or tan slacks and a shirt with a collar. 

Naa allows nfaa shooters to move back and forth with no problems. 

So when going to a fita or naa shoot check on the dress code before you get there. AC


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

> Do you have to be a member of NFAA to attend sanctioned events?


only if you want to play for hardware or cash IF you are not a member of the NAA.


in general, the nfaa is the governing authority for outdoor spots events when one of their formats is being shot. for example, nfaa rules do not apply when shooting unmarked fita field.


contrary to ignorant popular belief, the nfaa does not have a dress code except in the pro class. wear what you like, but keep in mind you represent your club.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Orgs*

The NFAA and IFAA are quite similar when it comes to Field Rounds.

Differences:

In NFAA you shoot the Bunny target vertically top to bottom or bottom to top
In the IFAA you shoot the Bunny in a Zed patteren.

In the NFAA you have the new scoring dot on the Animal round with a 1 point
bonus for hitting the dot. In the IFAA there are no dots.

In the NFAA you only have to touch the line to score the next higher value.
In the IFAA you must break the line.

Course layout, yardages, and shooting positions are identical.

Jbird


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Jbird said:


> The NFAA and IFAA are quite similar when it comes to Field Rounds.
> 
> Differences:
> 
> ...


There are differences in equipment rules... as well... :wink:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, the IFAA is WORLDS ahead of the NFAA in decision making and illustrating what is legal and what is not in BowhunterFreestyle:darkbeer:


----------

